# Medal of Honor Buffer Overflow Vulnerability



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Medal of Honor Buffer Overflow Vulnerability

SECUNIA ADVISORY ID:
SA12089

VERIFY ADVISORY:
http://secunia.com/advisories/12089/

CRITICAL:
Highly critical

IMPACT:
System access

WHERE:
From remote

SOFTWARE:
Medal of Honor
http://secunia.com/product/3696/

DESCRIPTION:
Luigi Auriemma has reported a vulnerability in Medal of Honor,
allowing malicious people to gain system access.

The problem is a boundary error in the handling of certain network
packets. Successful exploitation may cause a buffer overflow and lead
to execution of arbitrary code on the system.

The vulnerability may be exploited through UDP packets.

The following versions has been reported vulnerable:
Allied Assault 1.11v9 and prior
Breakthrough 2.40b and prior
Spearhead 2.15 and prior

SOLUTION:
Do not play games on production systems.

PROVIDED AND/OR DISCOVERED BY:
Luigi Auriemma

ORIGINAL ADVISORY:
http://aluigi.altervista.org/adv/mohaabof-adv.txt


----------

